# Multiple Jobs



## EdinNO (May 23, 2006)

I have had several jobs in my 9 years. At least 3 moves were from me moving out of state and back home again. But I have also found reasons to leave jobs for one reason or another. Its hard to find a good fit.

Just curious how others have faired and what your overall thoughts are on finding a good job for the long term. Also how do you feel about those who have had multiple jobs?

It sounds like an excuse, I know, but I really have not found that companies give what they take. I have not found many that treat employees the way I feel they should be treated- not just me, but all employees. Maybe my interviewing skills are lacking and I can't see these things ahead of time, I don't know.

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (May 23, 2006)

> but I really have not found that companies give what they take. I have not found many that treat employees the way I feel they should be treated


I agree.

Sadly, I think those days are long gone.

People used to be able to leave their houses and cars unlocked in their own neighborhood too. You used to be able to trust the guy selling ice cream, the ball parks were safe to go to, and schools didn't have metal detectors to go thru just to get to home room.

People aren't treated the same anywhere anymore.

BRING BACK THE 50's!!!!!!


----------



## EdinNO (May 23, 2006)

Oddly enough, my wife started a company at the end of last year. She and her partner make an effort to break the pattern of employers taking advantage of employees. Strange thing is that their two employees who are young sales women do some pretty ballsy things and take advantage of some things in a manner that I NEVER would do to an employer.

I guess it can go both ways....

Ed


----------

